# Onshore Student Visa application possible?



## Franconian (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all, 

Currently in Australia with Tourist Visa (Subclass 600) without 8503 restriction, however in Assessment Level 3 which generally requires an offshore application for the first Student Visa. 

However would it be possible to apply for a Streamlined Visa Processing course onshore? 

My understanding is that SVP would be handled equal to AL1? 

Thanks, 

Frank


----------

